# Kaman likely to play for Germany this summer



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> LOS ANGELES - Imagine this sight: Chris Kaman in lederhosen.
> 
> OK, maybe that image will never come to fruition, but the Clippers center could be wearing basketball shorts for the German national team.
> 
> ...


I thought it was a joke when I heard this rumor a couple of weeks ago, apparently this seems to be almost done now. :eek8:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Since when did he become German? Huge mistake for him though. He had a very good chance of playing for the US squad, he is one of the best centers in the league after all


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

He has some German roots, I don't really know much about it either.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

This is wild. I really can not get my head around it, but with Nowitzki and Kaman the German team just became a whole lot stronger. Still wow.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

According to several German sources he will get a German passport today, the home office has given the green light to naturalize him. :yay:


----------



## argusa (May 7, 2008)

Is it just me or is this getting ridiculous? Holden playing for Russia, Kaman w/ zee Germans what's to prevent anybody from saying oh yeah my grand daddy's daddy was Italian, French, etc. With that said, its going to be a heck of a lot of fun watching Kaman wear that Deutschland jersey.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome, hahahaha!


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Next thing you know Shaquille O'Neal will be playing for team Ireland


----------



## argusa (May 7, 2008)

Watch, Gilbert Arenas is going to play for GB w/ Deng b/c he's so ticked at USA basketball. He'll by some house there to get a passport or something.


----------

